# Classic spraying coffee



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Gaggia Classic which is about 4 years old (i.e. before the "perfect crema" models were made). All had been working well until a couple of weeks ago when the coffee started spraying outside the drip tray. I have replaced the group head seal as I thought that might have been the issue but unfortunately not. When I start the brew cycle all appears well for a couple of seconds and then the coffee starts spraying. When the spray happens the colour gets a lot lighter than normal and there is very little crema.

Since the problem occurred I have cleaned the machine (back flush) and cleaned the grinder in case the problem originated there. As far as tamping goes my technique hasn't changed. I have used two different coffees as well. I filter the water as the solenoid used to get blocked.

One thing I have noticed is that the steam wand dribbles when turning the machine on although I believe this has been happening for a while.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like the pressure has crept up considerably.

gaggiamanualservice should be able to advise a fix for this


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Where is it spraying from? Between the group and PF?


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

No from the portafilter itself.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

perhaps your filter basket needs replaced


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to confirm is this the standard portafilter or a bottomless


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

That appears to be the issue. I have just tried with my bottomless portafilter and triple basket which to my amazement didn't spray everywhere. Perhaps I can justify buying a VST basket now









Just to clarify I was having the issue with the standard portafilter and double basket that came with the machine.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm still a little confused about where it was spraying from. I think we'd need a video. But needing a VST is a good, if not entirely accurate diagnosis, go with that


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

sounds to me like a clogged or old bsket, is causing spurting etc out the bottom of the old school gaggia classic PF (the one without the spouts). I could be wrong though


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not convinced that I have solved the issue by using the bottomless portafilter. I have uploaded a video to show the extraction:






Even using the bottomless portafilter the flow rate seems to be the same and it still doesn't produce a decent crema.


----------



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello

The problem you are experiencing according to the video is overheating.

2options with the following conditions:

You do not have the steam switch on before making your espresso and you primed the water circuit

1,Boiler needs cleaning out manually it has lots of limescale inside and/or

2,L107 temperature switch is faulty

I do sell them on my webshop here:

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/sec9e6d23c48e/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/DM1168

I am sorry for everyone about not being too much help here on the Forum but I am extremly busy in satisfying my customers.

If you have any questions or need help Gaggia Saeco and Spidem domestic bean to cup or manual coffee machines do not hesitate to contact me on this email:

[email protected]


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of steam coming from the portafilter. Is your temperature ok?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try installing a new thermostat. That should fix the issue.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Concur with glen, that water is definately coming out too hot. And I agree, new thermostat should be an easy fix.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes it was the boiler thermostat that was the problem. I took the opportunity to open up the boiler (next time I'll open it over the sink) which had rather a lot of limescale inside despite me putting puly caff in the tank the other day to flush it through. I'm not surprised that I kept having to clean the solenoid even after I switched to filtering the water.

Thanks mrbean2cup for the quick delivery.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done, always feels better when you fix it yourself!


----------

